# Versión mundialera de Forosdeelectronica.com !!!



## jreyes (Jun 17, 2010)

Forosdeelectronica.com

Para disfrutar estos días mundialeros !!!


Adiosín...!


----------



## sammaael (Jun 17, 2010)

Estoy aburrido de las vuvucelas (notese que grito para que me puedan escuchar)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 17, 2010)

¡Esa idea esta genial!, va para mi libro de apuntes.

De pronto y los sorprendo el día de la final.

Gracias jreyes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 17, 2010)

parece  un enjambre,ni desconectado el pc  de Internet  para  
saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 18, 2010)

No le recomiendo a nadie loguearse en esa página, ya que les estaría dando la contraseña a los dueños de la página de las vuvuzelas.


----------



## jreyes (Jun 18, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> No le recomiendo a nadie loguearse en esa página, ya que les estaría dando la contraseña a los dueños de la página de las vuvuzelas.


Se puede cambiar (la contraseña)...no creo que sea tan terrible.


Adiosín...!


----------



## DanielU (Jun 18, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> No le recomiendo a nadie loguearse en esa página, ya que les estaría dando la contraseña a los dueños de la página de las vuvuzelas.


y si ya estaba loggeado? ya cambie mi password de todos modos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 26, 2010)

Fijate que si estás logueado en forosdeelectronica.com y entrás a esa página aparacés como visitante, solo podrían sacar una contraseña si la escribís directamente en la página. Solo entrar es inocuo.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 27, 2010)

Una bosta la pagina, encima el mundial esta todo arreglado, es comercio


----------

